# Frequency of Communion



## ww (Sep 8, 2008)

So I'm probably not the typical member of PB as I have been inclined toward a more "episcopalian" liturgy of sorts  etc and have really come to the conclusion that Weekly Communion is best as John Calvin seemed to want in Geneva and as the Scriptures seem to indicate. 

O.........K........ now this is where the plot thickens....

Times are a changin'....... 

Would you believe that I am finding myself embracing the RPW as God's guiding principle for Worship (I know this shouldn't even be a question but keep in mind the above preference comment as well as how some folks apply the RPW vs others), that "episcopalian/lutheran" liturgy is not the way in which God desires to be Worshipped and I'm even questioning Weekly Communion? After reading Dr Nigel Lee's Seasonal Communion (not saying I embrace this particular view) and discovering that John Calvin may not have been so enamored with Weekly as he grew more mature and wiser has given me some food for thought. Also just an internal questioning of the frequency now that I've enjoyed Weekly Communion for a couple of years now is part and parcel of my learning process for the application of the RPW as I'm now coming to truly embrace inwardly. 

I currently worship in a Church which provides Weekly Communion. What are your thoughts on frequency? Any Good Online Articles I can read or even books I can purchase that address "frequency" in detail? If Weekly Communion is not something you embrace can you provide me with a detailed apology as to why not?


----------



## markkoller (Sep 8, 2008)

Keith Mathison's book, Given for You addresses frequency in the appendix. It is a short treatment, but he is in favor of weekly communion if I remember correctly. Great book in my opinion.


----------



## ww (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks Mark! I've read it and believe you are correct. I guess I need to read an apology on frequency which argues effectively against weekly observance of the Lord's Supper and can back it up well from both Scripture as well as Historical accounts of the Church's practice both pre and post Reformation. May be a long shot but giving it a whirl here.


----------



## Archlute (Sep 8, 2008)

I often hear the argument that since we have a sermon every week, we have no excuse for omitting to have weekly communion. This is stated against the opposition that having weekly communion might lessen its significance through over familiarity. However, the problem that I see with that argument is that in the preaching of the Word we are covering new material each week. We may be going through the life of Christ, or the kings of Israel, or an apostolic letter, or a series of Psalms - and certainly the best preaching will always contain the truth of the gospel in it - but the fact remains that it is new material being covered each week, and so we can never become "over familiar" with it, no matter how "boring" the delivery of the preacher!

My real problem with weekly communion though is that there is alway the danger of a creeping sacramentalism that must be dealt with. I am persuaded that this is even sometimes the motivation behind a leadership's implementation of weekly communion. I have heard some in Reformed churches say, "Oh, if only I knew how deprived of grace I have been in my evangelical churches by not having taken the Lord's Supper every week!" A statement like that is sheer sacramentalism, and it needs to be addressed.

If anyone would like to read a great selection of thought regarding this issue, one should read Calvin on the sacraments. He is very clear that, although we want to retain the observance of the Lord's Supper in the church, that one could be bereft of them for his entire life, merely sitting under the preaching of the Word, and not be one pinch more deprived of grace than one who took it weekly. He has some insightful opinions regarding how unbalanced views of the efficacy of the sacraments actually creates harm to the Protestant article of Sola Fide as well, and although the use of that term by me in this debate may be seen as an anachronism, the substance of it is clearly found in his discussion.

I'm not opposed to weekly communion, but I wish that some of our churches would place at least as much care into articulating the gospel as they do in politicking for their view of the sacraments. That must come first, or your view of the sacraments is more likely than not to come out skewed.


----------



## ww (Sep 9, 2008)

Good Observations Adam!

I think there are dangers intrinsic to both weekly and a less frequent observance of the Supper. For instance for those who observe the Lord's Supper less frequently there may be a tendency to downplay the "means of grace" which is found in the Sacrament of the Lord's Supper just as someone who may not be properly instructed may have a tendency toward Sacerdotalism regarding its weekly observance. 

I have seen a tendency for the pro FV Churches out there to place an emphasis on weekly observance and even paedocommunion which seems to imply a Sacerdotal influence in some sense. 

As far as the Preaching of the Word being the central focus and our ability to be blessed and enjoy the Grace of God in the somehow unfortunate absence of the Sacraments I can most certainly concur with Calvin. The Sacraments themselves are the Word made Visible and without the Word just empty observances in the first place. 

Good Stuff! Thanks Again for sharing your thoughts!


----------



## Solus Christus (Sep 9, 2008)

Just another observation to note, something which crosses my mind is Paul's words in 1Corinithans, namely, "For anyone who eats and drinks without discerning the body eats and drinks judgment on himself" (1Cor11:29 ESV). While a weekly observance would not be bad it does increase the likelihood that a believer may err and not partake communion in a proper manner. Now I don't look to this as a reason to reduce the frequency but, well, for the lack of better words communion does bear some responsibility to the believer. So more communion means more chances to "eat and drink judgment". This may all be a moot point since we are sinful creatures and may never properly have the right attitude the whole time, but it does beg the question why did Paul bring it up? That's my


----------



## ww (Sep 9, 2008)

Solus Christus said:


> Just another observation to note, something which crosses my mind is Paul's words in 1Corinithans, namely, "For anyone who eats and drinks without discerning the body eats and drinks judgment on himself" (1Cor11:29 ESV). While a weekly observance would not be bad it does increase the likelihood that a believer may err and not partake communion in a proper manner. Now I don't look to this as a reason to reduce the frequency but, well, for the lack of better words communion does bear some responsibility to the believer. So more communion means more chances to "eat and drink judgment". This may all be a moot point since we are sinful creatures and may never properly have the right attitude the whole time, but it does beg the question why did Paul bring it up? That's my



That brings up a very important point Ed! I have read and have even observed in some Reform Churches where Communion is announced several weeks beforehand so folks may prepare their hearts and minds before partaking of the Elements which I believe has this warning in mind. On the flip side although weekly communion may offer more "chances to eat and drink judgment" it also offers more chances to be Blessed and Strengthened as the Lord's Supper is a Means of Grace. However the caution from Paul in I Corinthians which is often explained a way by those advocating paedocommunion is an important aspect of why many churches do not observe weekly.


----------



## brymaes (Sep 9, 2008)

Wayne, does Crossroads practice weekly communion? I was not aware of that.


----------



## Herald (Sep 9, 2008)

We celebrate communion weekly.


----------



## jambo (Sep 9, 2008)

From the NT it seemed they celebrated it every time the church met and indeed in houses every day. When we lived in the Irish Republic, although RCs would not come to our church, but knowing we took communion each week, the RC looked on it as "Protestant Mass". As the RC understanding of salvation revolves around the number of times you can take mass it was always a point to clarify. The word being central and the frequency of communion was in response to a command to remember rather than an act of trying to procure God's favour. 

My own preference would be to have it say twice a month. I feel that although pastors, elders etc may be fresh for weekly communion, many in the congregation see it is a habit or even just a postscript to the service. One of the hardest things in the Christian life is to avoid going through the motions and doing things routinely. It is our duty to attend church, read, pray, take communion etc but we do not do these things out of duty but rather because of our love for the Lord and desire for fellowship, spiritual nourishment, edification etc.

Hence I would tend to favour twice a month in order to keep it fresher and more meaningful amongst the cpngregation.


----------



## McPatrickClan (Sep 9, 2008)

I love weekly communion! That's what we do. It's my favorite moment of each week


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Sep 9, 2008)

We have weekly communion also. Each element is preceded by a call to worship with a scriptural reflection on aspects of its significance. It cannot be exhausted. It never becomes mundane. It never seems like a mere mechanical tradition.


----------



## ww (Sep 9, 2008)

theologae said:


> Wayne, does Crossroads practice weekly communion? I was not aware of that.




Hey Bryan,

Yes Crossroads celebrates Weekly as well as Wine and Grape Juice in Communion.


----------



## ww (Sep 9, 2008)

So the overwhelming preference at least from those who have responded to my post is Weekly Communion. This has always been my preference as well and enjoy it immensely however I am seeking within my closer adherence to the RPW to understand all the elements of a Worship Service. 

As a tie in to this question let's talk about the importance of the Frequency as it relates to the overall Worship within a Church. In other words, what if the Worship is more contemporary in nature, blended with some Traditional Hymns here and there, you aren't getting as much from the Preaching and the Church is 50 miles round trip but you found a Church that is solidly Reformed, adheres strictly to the RPW with regard to Psalms and Hymns, the Preaching is edifying and it is 9 miles away from your home and yet they only celebrate Communion once a month and don't use Wine but grape juice in Communion.

How would you evaluate a transfer of membership with the above facts at your disposal? Is Frequency as well as the Element of Wine used in Communion important enough to you that you would make it a primary factor in your choice of a church even if you had to overlook other elements of the Worship Service?


----------



## JohnOwen007 (Sep 9, 2008)

If we actually look at the Bible (!) the assumption of Paul it appears is that the Corinthians celebrated communion every time they gathered:



> 1 Cor. 11:20 *When you come together*, it is not the Lord's Supper you eat,



This is no command to do likewise, but it does at least indicate the frequency of the Corinthian congregation.

We know that the OT version of communion for Israel was the manna feedings in the wilderness (1 Cor. 10:3-4), precisely because this provision of manna symbolized the same thing for them as it does us under the new covenant:



> Deut. 8:3 He humbled you, causing you to hunger and then feeding you with manna, which neither you nor your fathers had known, to teach you that *man does not live on bread alone but on every word that comes from the mouth of the LORD*.



Manna came 6 days out of 7.

So it seems to me that communion is to be celebrated pretty frequently, and that the once a quarter or annual celebration contradicts the spirit of the sacrament. We are to _*continually *_rely on God's ultimate word, the Lord Jesus, for our spiritual life and sustenance.

Blessings brother.


----------



## Christusregnat (Sep 9, 2008)

JohnOwen007 said:


> If we actually look at the Bible (!) the assumption of Paul it appears is that the Corinthians celebrated communion every time they gathered:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Marty,

The parallel to manna proves far too much. If we use them as parallels for frequency, and not just for significance, then we must be consistent. This would require six days of communion, and one day of rest from communion: the Sabbath. Thus, we would meet all week for communion, and never on the Lord's Day.

Also, in the passage you quoted from 1 Cor, Paul clearly states that "20 When ye come together therefore into one place, _*this is not to eat the Lord's supper*_." The purpose of coming together is not to eat the Lord's supper, or to get drunk. The fact that the Corinthians partook as frequently as possible may be condemned by this passage, rather than supported. 

Those who make communion the center of the worship service are specifically disobedient to Paul's injunction not to come together to eat the Lord's supper. We meet for the equipping of the saints; the main means of which is the preaching of the Word, not the eating of the Lord's supper. God sanctifies us through the Truth, His Word is Truth.

That said, a congregation could still maintain this reality while observing weekly communion. If they slipped, however, into a misplaced priority system, then they should change to less frequently.

Cheers,


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Sep 9, 2008)

We have communion twice a month at our church, but I would be in favor of weekly communion.


----------



## Solus Christus (Sep 9, 2008)

whitway said:


> Is Frequency as well as the* Element of Wine* used in Communion important enough to you that you would make it a primary factor in your choice of a church even if you had to overlook other elements of the Worship Service?



This is something I had never considered before Wayne and would actually cause me some concern. In all the churches I've ever taken Communion grape juice has always been used. I do not consume alcohol (teetotaler) and even though it would be a very small amount and Jesus did use wine, I would have to act against my conscience. So while God does not consider drinking alcohol to be a sin, to quote Martin Luther: "_it is neither safe nor honourable to act against conscience_". So do I end up forgoing the cup? Or take it and commit sin?


----------



## ww (Sep 9, 2008)

Solus Christus said:


> whitway said:
> 
> 
> > Is Frequency as well as the* Element of Wine* used in Communion important enough to you that you would make it a primary factor in your choice of a church even if you had to overlook other elements of the Worship Service?
> ...



Well Ed my church offers both Wine and Grape Juice as I am not a teetotaler I prefer Wine however folks do have a choice.


----------



## wturri78 (Sep 9, 2008)

jambo said:


> From the NT it seemed they celebrated it every time the church met and indeed in houses every day. When we lived in the Irish Republic, although RCs would not come to our church, but knowing we took communion each week, the RC looked on it as "Protestant Mass". As the RC understanding of salvation revolves around the number of times you can take mass it was always a point to clarify. The word being central and the frequency of communion was in response to a command to remember rather than an act of trying to procure God's favour.
> 
> My own preference would be to have it say twice a month. I feel that although pastors, elders etc may be fresh for weekly communion, many in the congregation see it is a habit or even just a postscript to the service. One of the hardest things in the Christian life is to avoid going through the motions and doing things routinely. It is our duty to attend church, read, pray, take communion etc but we do not do these things out of duty but rather because of our love for the Lord and desire for fellowship, spiritual nourishment, edification etc.
> 
> Hence I would tend to favour twice a month in order to keep it fresher and more meaningful amongst the cpngregation.



I certainly appreciate your perspective on the Supper becomming routine and rote, and thus losing its "freshness" and impact on our minds and hearts. However, could this not also be said for every other aspect of worship? I catch myself mouthing the words to familiar hymns, drifting during sermons sometimes...and at our church we pass the collection plate at both the morning and evening services. How rote and familiar must that be? Yet, giving our offerings is an act of worship, is it not? 

I guess I can't see how the argument from "familiarity" (for lack of better words) can be applied to the Supper but doesn't simultaneously undo weekly observance of all other acts of worship...

Thoughts?


----------



## Solus Christus (Sep 9, 2008)

whitway said:


> Well Ed my church offers both Wine and Grape Juice as I am not a teetotaler I prefer Wine however folks do have a choice.



Well that would certainly make it easier. Incidentally though (before I hear any posts regarding how I shouldn't have such a conviction), I understand this is something I should work on. It has just been strong impressed upon me while I was growing up (dangers of drinking and driving, grandmother, etc). Thanks again Wayne.


----------



## Solus Christus (Sep 9, 2008)

You bring up a good point Bill and I agree with you. I think that any or all aspects of a church service can become "familiar" and we can easily forget we are in the house of God. In fact, even the order of service or even some sermon topics (i.e. "Oh, another one about loving your neighbor") can put us in the wrong frame of mind.

But not wanting to thread jack you Wayne, I'd say if the church that was only 9 miles away offered all that then I would feel it is a better choice. I suppose it really matters what you hold to a higher regard, namely, teaching worth more than communion, or singing more than fellowship, etc.


----------



## KMK (Sep 9, 2008)

This is an excellent thread on this issue: http://www.puritanboard.com/f19/reasons-denying-his-sheep-lords-supper-30013/

In this thread, Rev Winzer makes a very good point that if you are going to take seriously WLC Qs 171, 174 and 175, it is unlikely you could practice weekly communion.

After attempting weekly communion at my own church, I tend to agree with Rev Winzer. Depending upon the maturity of the congregation, I think weekly communion might be more than a shepherd and his sheep can bear.


----------



## ww (Sep 10, 2008)

KMK said:


> This is an excellent thread on this issue: http://www.puritanboard.com/f19/reasons-denying-his-sheep-lords-supper-30013/
> 
> In this thread, Rev Winzer makes a very good point that if you are going to take seriously WLC Qs 171, 174 and 175, it is unlikely you could practice weekly communion.
> 
> After attempting weekly communion at my own church, I tend to agree with Rev Winzer. Depending upon the maturity of the congregation, I think weekly communion might be more than a shepherd and his sheep can bear.



Thanks Again! I think I tired of the Thread by page 4 however I read enough to give me some food for thought! Since I'm sure it was discussed ad nauseam I think I'll just move on at this point.


----------



## jambo (Sep 10, 2008)

wturri78 said:


> jambo said:
> 
> 
> > From the NT it seemed they celebrated it every time the church met and indeed in houses every day. When we lived in the Irish Republic, although RCs would not come to our church, but knowing we took communion each week, the RC looked on it as "Protestant Mass". As the RC understanding of salvation revolves around the number of times you can take mass it was always a point to clarify. The word being central and the frequency of communion was in response to a command to remember rather than an act of trying to procure God's favour.
> ...



Not just communion or worship but in every aspect of the Christian walk the gap between duty and love is actually very small. Before a Christian does anything be it sing, worship, pray, say grace, go to church, take communion, daily devotions etc he should pause and think about just what he is about to do. _Everything_ should be done as an expression of love, worship or thankfulness rather than mechanical duty. The person leading communion may spell that out and a good number in the congregation may have that sense of love and awe at what God in Christ has done. But there are still a few who take communion without due thought. 

My general observation made from the practice of various churches is that the less often communion is celebrated, the more meaningful it seems to be. Now communion should be as meaningful weekly as monthly or quarterly. For eample in Presbyterian churches where communion is celebrated 4 times a year, communion seems to me more meaningful to the congregation because it is a bigger ocassion due to its infrequency.

I wonder how much of it is tradition as well. In Scotland Baptist churches tend to celebrate communion twice monthly whereas in Ireland Baptist churches celebrate it weekly. Don't know what the practice is in England.


----------

